# De Ja Vu



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

My question is why must people with DP have more experiences of Dejavu that people who do not have DP???

I am coming to think Dejavu is related to different levels of stress in the brain. IDK...

-Zach


----------



## alsdjfddc (Jun 18, 2010)

That seems pretty plausible. Another idea.. although this one is more far out there..

Being that DPer's are constantly in a fog, out of it, not feeling all there.. I think the level of stress puts us this way and that in turn leaves us in a different sort of plane of living almost. I.e. astral projection, lucid dreaming.. that kind of idea, of your mind being in a different place than your body.. I think deja-vu (if you actually BELIEVE in deja-vu and it's meaning) is more likely to occur in someone more detached from their body and attached to some idea (energy) from somewhere else that other people can't see or experience in a fully conscious mind.

That was difficult to explain. Get what I mean?


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

I had heard: You put memories into short term, then some of it is loaded into long term. Deja Vu is when you take things in pretty much directly into long term. So it feeels like it happened before, Because its being recalled instantly in long term mem.

DP people may be exp. this more because.... well i dont know about you but my short term memory is way too f'd up. Its really bad. So I dunno, perhaps our short term is a bit out of wack? I have no idea


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

ive been having de ja vu alot lately and its always really intense if you knwo what i mean.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

eurybislin said:


> That seems pretty plausible. Another idea.. although this one is more far out there..
> 
> Being that DPer's are constantly in a fog, out of it, not feeling all there.. I think the level of stress puts us this way and that in turn leaves us in a different sort of plane of living almost. I.e. astral projection, lucid dreaming.. that kind of idea, of your mind being in a different place than your body.. I think deja-vu (if you actually BELIEVE in deja-vu and it's meaning) is more likely to occur in someone more detached from their body and attached to some idea (energy) from somewhere else that other people can't see or experience in a fully conscious mind.
> 
> That was difficult to explain. Get what I mean?


Hey, good point.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

I don't get deja vu ever since DP.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

MY DP is rather a constant Deja vu with a feeling of jamais vu


----------



## strangehero (Sep 1, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> I had heard: You put memories into short term, then some of it is loaded into long term. Deja Vu is when you take things in pretty much directly into long term. So it feeels like it happened before, Because its being recalled instantly in long term mem.
> 
> DP people may be exp. this more because.... well i dont know about you but my short term memory is way too f'd up. Its really bad. So I dunno, perhaps our short term is a bit out of wack? I have no idea


Totally agree!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I read on a jungian site that dejavu is a form of dissocation, so it's natural for us to experience it more.


----------



## saniyah (Mar 22, 2012)

De Ja Vu is the experience of feeling sure that one has already witnessed or experienced a current situation, even though the exact circumstances of the prior encounter are uncertain and were perhaps imagined and recollection at the time is strong in most cases, but that the circumstances of the previous experience.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Cant remember the last time i had a dejavu to be honest...


----------



## cittycat (Nov 27, 2010)

The first time I encountered DP was when I tried marijuana. After that it was a combination of tripping out and DP and it just felt like I was in hell. It felt like it lasted for years, and wouldn't end. I had these terrible intrusive thoughts that were scaring me terribly. I couldn't remember any of them though which bothered me so bad because I felt like I didn't know why I was really scared. The only thing I do remember is thinking that De Ja Vu is a bad thing. I don't have deja vu often at all, maybe once in over a year. I did a lot as a child though. It makes me really wonder about it though. Sometimes I think we might dream about an experience, and then it actually happens and that's when you get that feeling.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Deja Vu: If it all seems too familiar, their may be a reason.... (NY TIMES HEALTH)
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/09/14/science/14deja.html?pagewanted=2&_r=1


----------



## Ash Hayden (Apr 10, 2011)

I get deja vu all the time. I find if more annoying and kind of creepy than anything. I use to think it was a cool feeling. Now...I can't stand it.


----------



## Alexzorz (Sep 22, 2011)

Is it possible that in the case of depersonalization, our mind is processing our experiences and immediately storing them in long term memory? Is it possible that when we are experiencing these things, it is getting confused with this long term memory that it is creating? By experiencing something first hand, but having our brain over process what is happening, possibly confusing it to be a memory, we are seeing it almost from a third person view but immediately while we are experiencing it?

Just a theory, but this would maybe explain some of the symptoms that I have had over the years.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fabricio (Dec 22, 2010)

Nihil Dexter said:


> MY DP is rather a constant Deja vu with a feeling of jamais vu


I have had some jamais vu and is a experience completely baffling


----------



## invisiblemovement (Jul 27, 2012)

Alexzorz said:


> Is it possible that in the case of depersonalization, our mind is processing our experiences and immediately storing them in long term memory? Is it possible that when we are experiencing these things, it is getting confused with this long term memory that it is creating? By experiencing something first hand, but having our brain over process what is happening, possibly confusing it to be a memory, we are seeing it almost from a third person view but immediately while we are experiencing it?
> 
> Just a theory, but this would maybe explain some of the symptoms that I have had over the years.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Oh my gosh, I never thought of this. This is a very smart theory. 3rd person... yes, that makes lots of sense. This must be why I sound weird when I hear myself talking, why I feel weird when I look in the mirror, why I use the word "you" when talking to myself, and so much more. This makes some sense out of my "weird" feelings. As for dejavu... yes, also makes some sense. When I feel dejavu, it is not like "oh I've been here before and this happened to me". No, it is more like "this has happened before". Like, I have SEEN this happen before. For example: say that I see three men loading boxes onto a truck. I get dejavu. It is like I knew that these men had loaded boxes onto this truck before. But, it is not a feeling like "I have been here before". No. It is more like, "I knew these men were loading these boxes into this van before the event occured". I actually think that. It would make perfect sense if I was recalling what I was experiencing through my long-term memory that made the dejavu feeling.

Very clever, I really like your theory.


----------



## GrahamCracker (Jan 27, 2012)

Deja vu, didnt you guys know its just a glitch in the Matrix?

Just kidding. Love that movie. Anyways one theory ive always had about dejavu is when you have a subtle dream that sticks in your subconscious, and something similar happens in the real world. One thing i have definitely noticed since my DP onset is my dreams become more realistic, and i have had a handful of times when i thought something actually happened then realized that it was actually just a dream, even days after the dream happened. This sometimes sparks my anxiety...making me thing i am going crazy or having some kind of hallucination...but that is just one of my nagging symptoms that i always worry myself about. To reassure myself i just reason that we can have more deja vu with DP because we are spending more time trapped in our heads and the whole dream theory takes place more often.
Just some food for thought.
-Graham


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> I had heard: You put memories into short term, then some of it is loaded into long term. Deja Vu is when you take things in pretty much directly into long term. So it feeels like it happened before, Because its being recalled instantly in long term mem.
> 
> DP people may be exp. this more because.... well i dont know about you but my short term memory is way too f'd up. Its really bad. So I dunno, perhaps our short term is a bit out of wack? I have no idea


That sounds kinda right to me. Plus my short term is shite too. Always a joy to forget something almost straight away. x


----------

